# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչպես թրաշել ոտքերը

## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի որ հիմա ամառ է, աղջիկները (և ոչ միայն) դուշի տակ անցկացրած ժամանակի մի մասը տրամադրում են այս կարևոր գործին: Եկեք այս թեմայում փոքրիկ խորհուրդներ տանք ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին (օրինակ, ինչ կրեմներ քսել, ինչ ածելի գործածել, ինչ անել, որ ամեն օր թրաշելու կարիք չլինի, ինչ սննդակարգ ունենալ և այլն):

----------

մարդագայլուկ (09.07.2015), Մուշու (09.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Քանի որ հիմա ամառ է, աղջիկները (և ոչ միայն) դուշի տակ անցկացրած ժամանակի մի մասը տրամադրում են այս կարևոր գործին: Եկեք այս թեմայում փոքրիկ խորհուրդներ տանք ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին (օրինակ, ինչ կրեմներ քսել, ինչ ածելի գործածել, ինչ անել, որ ամեն օր թրաշելու կարիք չլինի,* ինչ սննդակարգ ունենալ* և այլն):


Բայց սննդակարգն ի՞նչ կապ ունի։

Էպլիյատորն ա լավը։ Առաջին անգամը ցավոտ ա, հետո արդեն մազոխիզմը բռնում ա ու սկսում ես ցավից հաճույք ստանալ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015), Apsara (16.07.2015), Ariadna (14.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015), Մուշու (10.07.2015), Ռեյ սամա (10.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. հիշեցնեմ, որ ակումբում գոյության իրավունք ունի ցանկացած թեմա՝ անկախ մեր նախասիրություններից, եթե չի խախտում ակումբի կանոնները: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Freeman

Սննդակա՞րգ

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, էս ինչ հաճախ ես բացում ավելորդ մազերին վերաբերող թեմաներ  :Jpit: 
Իսկ էս մեկը լո՞ւրջ ես բացել:
«Թրաշել» մի տեսակ կոպիտ է հնչում: Գուցե վերնագիրը լիներ «Ոտքերի խնամք» կամ նման մի բան...

----------

Ariadna (14.07.2015), boooooooom (10.07.2015), CactuSoul (15.07.2015), Cassiopeia (10.07.2015), Rhayader (03.08.2015), Vaio (11.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2015), Ռեյ սամա (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս ինչ հաճախ ես բացում ավելորդ մազերին վերաբերող թեմաներ 
> Իսկ էս մեկը լո՞ւրջ ես բացել:
> «Թրաշել» մի տեսակ կոպիտ է հնչում: Գուցե վերնագիրը լիներ «Ոտքերի խնամք» կամ նման մի բան...


Ռիփ, առաջին անգամ եմ սենց թեմա բացում  :LOL:  Մի հատ սենցը կար, բայց տղերքն էին բացել:
Կիսալուրջ եմ բացել: Ասում եմ՝ տղերքն իրանց մուսկուլներից խոսեն, մենք մեր ոտերից չխոսե՞նք:
Չէ, հենց թրաշելու մասին ա, ոչ էս կողմ, ոչ էն կողմ:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ռիփ, առաջին անգամ եմ սենց թեմա բացում  Մի հատ սենցը կար, բայց տղերքն էին բացել:
> Կիսալուրջ եմ բացել: Ասում եմ՝ տղերքն իրանց մուսկուլներից խոսեն, մենք մեր ոտերից չխոսե՞նք:
> Չէ, հենց թրաշելու մասին ա, ոչ էս կողմ, ոչ էն կողմ:


դե գոնե սափրել կամ մազահեռացնել, եսիմ  :LOL:  էդ թրաշել բառը մոտս տղերքի էն անխնամ ու բիրտ թրաշի հետ է ասոցոցվում միշտ, իմ ոտիկներին կյանքում էդքան մազ չի աճի, որ ես դրան թրաշել ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015), CactuSoul (15.07.2015), Ուլուանա (10.07.2015), Ռեյ սամա (10.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Քանի որ հիմա ամառ է, աղջիկները (և ոչ միայն) դուշի տակ անցկացրած ժամանակի մի մասը տրամադրում են այս կարևոր գործին: Եկեք այս թեմայում փոքրիկ խորհուրդներ տանք ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին (օրինակ, ինչ կրեմներ քսել, ինչ ածելի գործածել, ինչ անել, որ ամեն օր թրաշելու կարիք չլինի, ինչ սննդակարգ ունենալ և այլն):


Օրինակ կարելի ա լավ եռման ջրով արմատները վառել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, էս ինչ հաճախ ես բացում ավելորդ մազերին վերաբերող թեմաներ 
> Իսկ էս մեկը լո՞ւրջ ես բացել:
> «Թրաշել» մի տեսակ կոպիտ է հնչում: Գուցե վերնագիրը լիներ «Ոտքերի խնամք» կամ նման մի բան...


բդերի խնամք...

----------

Kuk (11.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բա ո՞ւր են նկարները, օրինակները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ո՞ւր են նկարները, օրինակները։


Խնդրեմ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

> Խնդրեմ


ես հոլովակ էլ գտա  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աման-աման, էս ինչեր ենք սովորում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Խալխի բդերի տեղը ես ձեզնից լավ գիտեմ  :Cool:

----------


## Վահե-91

*StrangeLittleGirl*,
Ինչքան հիշում եմ քո գրառումները ավելորդ մազերը հեռացնելու մասին թեմաներում, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում, որ էս թեման քեզ իրոք հետաքիր ա  :Think:

----------


## GriFFin

*Մոդերատորական.* *Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են: Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում:*

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (16.07.2015), Վոլտերա (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Եկեք, մի քիչ «պրովակացնեմ» թեման:

Երբեմն մտածում եմ իմ ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին: Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, թե կողքից ով ինչ կմտածի, կծաղրի թե չի ծաղրի: Մտածում եմ, որ դա կօգնի ամառները ավելի քիչ շոգել ու քրտնել: Հարցը էս ա. ես բացարձակ պատրաստ չեմ դրանով պարբերաբար զբաղվել: Ո՞նց անեմ, որ մի անգամ անեմ ու պրծնեմ:

----------

Rhayader (03.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եկեք, մի քիչ «պրովակացնեմ» թեման:
> 
> Երբեմն մտածում եմ իմ ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին: Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, թե կողքից ով ինչ կմտածի, կծաղրի թե չի ծաղրի: Մտածում եմ, որ դա կօգնի ամառները ավելի քիչ շոգել ու քրտնել: Հարցը էս ա. ես բացարձակ պատրաստ չեմ դրանով պարբերաբար զբաղվել: Ո՞նց անեմ, որ մի անգամ անեմ ու պրծնեմ:


Մորուքի պես պահի

----------


## Chuk

> Մորուքի պես պահի


Մորուքի պես պահելու համար ավելի հարմար մի քիչ վերև... հա, ինչ էի ասում: Հարցս լուրջ էր:

----------


## ivy

Արտ, ամենաերկարն ու էֆեկտիվը լազերային մազահեռացումն է։ Եթե պարբերաբար անես, մի քանի սեանսից հետո պիտի որ լրիվ անցնի։

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015), Մուշու (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ամենաերկարն ու էֆեկտիվը լազերային մազահեռացումն է։ Եթե պարբերաբար անես, մի քանի սեանսից հետո պիտի որ լրիվ անցնի։


Թա՞նկ ա: 
Ցավո՞տ ա:

Հաշվի առ, որ ես աղջիկ չեմ ու ձեր նման տոկուն չեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Թանկ ա, բայց ցավոտ չի։

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Սեանսից առաջ թրաշում ես, հետո վրան լազերային սարքն են պահում։ Մի քանի օրից մազը սկսում է աճել ու թափվել։

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ապուշ հարց տամ. եթե էդքան հեշտ ա, ինչի՞ բոլորը տենց չեն անում: Թե՞ շատ թանկ ա, կամ ուրիշ վնասներ ունի:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Նախ, հիմա շատերն են անում։ Ու ոչ միայն ոտքերին։
Բայց հա, էժան չի։ Ու ըստ մազերի գույնի ու որակի կարող է երկար տևել, մինչև լրիվ վերանա։

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ապուշ հարց տամ. եթե էդքան հեշտ ա, ինչի՞ բոլորը տենց չեն անում: Թե՞ շատ թանկ ա, կամ ուրիշ վնասներ ունի:


Մարդ ես, կարող ա մի օր պետք գա  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես, որպես վերջնական սպառող, էպիլյատորի արդյունքից էլ շատ գոհ եմ  :Smile: 
Ոչ շատ թանկ ու էֆեկտիվ մեթոդ ա։

----------

Chuk (16.07.2015), Մուշու (16.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մորուքի պես պահելու համար ավելի հարմար մի քիչ վերև... հա, ինչ էի ասում: Հարցս լուրջ էր:


եթե ոտերդ ա քրտնում, բա մի քիչ վե՞րև ինչ կլնի... ոտերդ գոնե կարաս բացես...

----------


## Chuk

> եթե ոտերդ ա քրտնում, բա մի քիչ վե՞րև ինչ կլնի... ոտերդ գոնե կարաս բացես...


Թե դրանից վերև ինչ եմ անում, էդ արդեն էս քննարկման թեմա չի, Մեֆ ջան: Հասկացանք, որ զվարճանալ ա ուզում սրտներս, արի զսպենք մեզ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թե դրանից վերև ինչ եմ անում, էդ արդեն էս քննարկման թեմա չի, Մեֆ ջան: Հասկացանք, որ զվարճանալ ա ուզում սրտներս, արի զսպենք մեզ:


դե... ինչ անե՞մ... ոտերը էդտեղից են աճում... սահմանը մշուշոտ ա, կամ ավելի ճիշտ մազոտ ա...

----------

Լեո (16.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> դե... ինչ անե՞մ... ոտերը էդտեղից են աճում... սահմանը մշուշոտ ա, կամ ավելի ճիշտ մազոտ ա...


Դե որպեսզի քննարկան վերջում ամեն ինչ պարզ լինի, թեմայի վերնագիրը պիտի խմբագրվի սենց. «Ինչպե՞ս և որտեղի՞ց սկսած թրաշել ոտքերը»: Թե չէ շատ անորոշ թեմա ա ստացվում:

Կամ կարելի ա նոր թեմա բացել՝ «Որտեղի՞ց են սկսվում ոտքերը»…

----------

Mephistopheles (18.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեխե՜ք, ձեր ոտքերը մի թրաշեք, որ մաշկը միշտ լինի երիտասարդ ու չկնճռոտված, LAV?

----------

Apsara (16.07.2015), GriFFin (17.07.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

Կարելի ա ակցիա սկսել, որ կանայք էլ մազ չհեռացնեն: Բոլորը կլինեն բնական, հիմա էդպիսի տենդենց ա:

----------

Մուշու (17.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *StrangeLittleGirl*,
> Ինչքան հիշում եմ քո գրառումները ավելորդ մազերը հեռացնելու մասին թեմաներում, մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում, որ էս թեման քեզ իրոք հետաքիր ա


Ուրիշ բան ա ասելը, որ պետք չի կանանցից պահանջելը, որ մազերը հեռացնեն, ուրիշ բան ա սեփական նախընտրությունը  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարելի ա ակցիա սկսել, որ կանայք էլ մազ չհեռացնեն: Բոլորը կլինեն բնական, հիմա էդպիսի տենդենց ա:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա թողնել ամեն մարդ, լինի կին, թե տղամարդ, ինքը որոշի որտեղին մազ լինի, որտեղին՝ չէ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ ստանդարտներ սահմանել, թե էսինչ տեղի մազերը պետք ա հանել, էնինչինը՝ չէ:

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015), Աթեիստ (18.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2015), Շինարար (18.07.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա թողնել ամեն մարդ, լինի կին, թե տղամարդ, ինքը որոշի որտեղին մազ լինի, որտեղին՝ չէ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ ստանդարտներ սահմանել, թե էսինչ տեղի մազերը պետք ա հանել, էնինչինը՝ չէ:


Ախր կան բաներ, որ արդեն մեր մեջ դրած ա: Եթե կնոջ ոտքերին մազ կա ու ինքը ռուս/մալական չի, ուրեմն փնթի ա: Էս ռուսի պահն էլ տատիկիցս ա գալիս: Իրա համար հայուհին չպիտի մազ ունենա, իսկ եթե ունի ուրեմն ռուս ա, ֆսո  :LOL:  Ես չեմ ասում դնես մտածես ուրիշներին դուր կգա թե՞ չէ, բայց մի քիչ էլ կարելի ա հաշվի առնել հասարակությունում ոնց ա նորմալ: Տենց որ նայես մարդ կա նուդիստ ա ու սիրում ա մերկ ման գալ: Հիմա ի՞նչ էդպես փողոցում ման գա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ախր կան բաներ, որ արդեն մեր մեջ դրած ա: Եթե կնոջ ոտքերին մազ կա ու ինքը ռուս/մալական չի, ուրեմն փնթի ա: Էս ռուսի պահն էլ տատիկիցս ա գալիս: Իրա համար հայուհին չպիտի մազ ունենա, իսկ եթե ունի ուրեմն ռուս ա, ֆսո  Ես չեմ ասում դնես մտածես ուրիշներին դուր կգա թե՞ չէ, բայց մի քիչ էլ կարելի ա հաշվի առնել հասարակությունում ոնց ա նորմալ: Տենց որ նայես մարդ կա նուդիստ ա ու սիրում ա մերկ ման գալ: Հիմա ի՞նչ էդպես փողոցում ման գա:


Հասարակությունը քո փոխարեն իրավունք չունի որոշելու, մենակ օրենքը:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Հասարակությունը քո փոխարեն իրավունք չունի որոշելու, մենակ օրենքը:


Դեմ չեմ: Բայց մեկը ես A capite ad calcem հասարակական նորմաներին անհամապատասխան մարդ եմ ու ինձ <<մատով>> շատ են ցույց տալիս ու էդ բավականին տհաճ երևույթ ա: Եթե հնարավոր լիներ ես ինքնս ինձ մի քիչ նեղություն կտայի, որ հարմարվեի էդ նորմային: Հիմա նույնը ստեղ, եթե ինչ-որ աղջիկ ուզում ա չմաքրի ու ինչ-որ տղա ուզում ա մաքրի, խնդրեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, հակառակը: Մեծ հաճույքով կաջակցեմ, բայց ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան էս կյանքում քան չսափրված ոտքով պրոտեստ արտահայտելը: Մազ ա էլի: 
Հ.Գ. Թեմայի մեջ սնեց բան ասեմ: Եթե սեռահասունության տարիքում մարմնի վրայի մազերը ռադիկալ հեռացվեն, ժամանակի ընթացքում իրանք չեն էլ լինի: Ես եթե ծնող լինեի, իմ երեխու հետ էս հարցը կքննարկեի, անկեղծ: Արաբական մեթոդ ա կոչվում էդ:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.07.2015), Chuk (19.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր կան բաներ, որ արդեն մեր մեջ դրած ա: Եթե կնոջ ոտքերին մազ կա ու ինքը ռուս/մալական չի, ուրեմն փնթի ա: Էս ռուսի պահն էլ տատիկիցս ա գալիս: Իրա համար հայուհին չպիտի մազ ունենա, իսկ եթե ունի ուրեմն ռուս ա, ֆսո  Ես չեմ ասում դնես մտածես ուրիշներին դուր կգա թե՞ չէ, բայց մի քիչ էլ կարելի ա հաշվի առնել հասարակությունում ոնց ա նորմալ: Տենց որ նայես մարդ կա նուդիստ ա ու սիրում ա մերկ ման գալ: Հիմա ի՞նչ էդպես փողոցում ման գա:


Դե հենց էդ ա, պետք չի հասարակությանը նայել, պետք ա նայել՝ քեզ ոնց ես լավ զգում: Եթե դու քեզ լավ չես զգում, որ հասարակությունը քո չթրաշած ոտքերին թարս ա նայում, ուրեմն ավելի լավ ա թրաշես: Էստեղ՝ Դանիայում, լիքը կնանիք կան, որ ոտերի մազերին ձեռ չեն տալիս, շատ էլ որ կան թարս նայողներ, հեչ վեջները չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## Kuk

> Եկեք, մի քիչ «պրովակացնեմ» թեման:
> 
> Երբեմն մտածում եմ իմ ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին: Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, թե կողքից ով ինչ կմտածի, կծաղրի թե չի ծաղրի: Մտածում եմ, որ դա կօգնի ամառները ավելի քիչ շոգել ու քրտնել: Հարցը էս ա. ես բացարձակ պատրաստ չեմ դրանով պարբերաբար զբաղվել: Ո՞նց անեմ, որ մի անգամ անեմ ու պրծնեմ:


Չուկ, ոտերից յան տուր, քեզ պետք ա՞, համ փող ես ծախսելու, համ էլ ձմեռը սառելու ես սատկես  :Jpit:  Դրա փոխարեն Ռիփի ասածը կարաս մորուքիդ համար կիրառես. տարածքը քիչ ա, հետևաբար` ավելի էժան, համ էլ նեռվերի դեղ գործից կազատվես:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դեմ չեմ:
> Թեմայի մեջ սնեց բան ասեմ: Եթե սեռահասունության տարիքում մարմնի վրայի մազերը ռադիկալ հեռացվեն, ժամանակի ընթացքում իրանք չեն էլ լինի: Ես եթե ծնող լինեի, իմ երեխու հետ էս հարցը կքննարկեի, անկեղծ: Արաբական մեթոդ ա կոչվում էդ:


Կմանրամասնե՞ս: Ժամանակը արագ ա հոսում  :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

> Կմանրամասնե՞ս: Ժամանակը արագ ա հոսում


Նայի, տենց մի 11-12 տարեկանից մինչեւ 15-16 տարեկան, եթե մազերը հանես երեխու՝ ոսկով, լազեր ու տենց բաներ, ամենաանցավը գտնես դրանցից։ Իրա մոտ էլ մազ չի աճի։ Իրականում ինքը լավ բան ա, բայց երեխուն պիտի հստակ բացատրվի։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայի, տենց մի 11-12 տարեկանից մինչեւ 15-16 տարեկան, եթե մազերը հանես երեխու՝ ոսկով, լազեր ու տենց բաներ, ամենաանցավը գտնես դրանցից։ Իրա մոտ էլ մազ չի աճի։ Իրականում ինքը լավ բան ա, բայց երեխուն պիտի հստակ բացատրվի։


Լիզ, բայց լազերով հանելուց մեծերի մոտ էլ էլ չի աճում: 
Ի դեպ, մի տարօրինակ բան էլ: Տատիկս ունքերը առաջին անգամ քառասունն անց ա էղել, որ հանել ա: Ու էն հանելն էր, որ հանել ա: Դրանից հետո չի աճել: Տենց մինչև հիմա բարակ ունքերով ա, հա դարդ ա անում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, բայց լազերով հանելուց մեծերի մոտ էլ էլ չի աճում: 
> Ի դեպ, մի տարօրինակ բան էլ: Տատիկս ունքերը առաջին անգամ քառասունն անց ա էղել, որ հանել ա: Ու էն հանելն էր, որ հանել ա: Դրանից հետո չի աճել: Տենց մինչև հիմա բարակ ունքերով ա, հա դարդ ա անում:


Դե ես տեղյակ չեմ։ Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ աճում ա Բյուր։ Կույս ֆուլիկուլներն են ակտիվանում։  Լազերը անցա՞վ ա։ Երեխուն մաքս անցավ ա պետք։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ոտերից յան տուր, քեզ պետք ա՞, համ փող ես ծախսելու, համ էլ ձմեռը սառելու ես սատկես  Դրա փոխարեն Ռիփի ասածը կարաս մորուքիդ համար կիրառես. տարածքը քիչ ա, հետևաբար` ավելի էժան, համ էլ նեռվերի դեղ գործից կազատվես:


Ով իրա դեմքի մազերից դժգոհ ա, էդ վարյանտը առատձեռնորեն իրան եմ թողնում: Ինձ իմ մորուքը դուր գալիս ա, ոտիս մազերը՝ չէ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ով իրա դեմքի մազերից դժգոհ ա, էդ վարյանտը առատձեռնորեն իրան եմ թողնում: Ինձ իմ մորուքը դուր գալիս ա, ոտիս մազերը՝ չէ:

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015)

----------


## Kuk

> Ով իրա դեմքի մազերից դժգոհ ա, էդ վարյանտը առատձեռնորեն իրան եմ թողնում: Ինձ իմ մորուքը դուր գալիս ա, ոտիս մազերը՝ չէ:


նկատի չունեի լրիվ, այլ էն մասերը, որոնք անընդհատ մաքրում ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> նկատի չունեի լրիվ, այլ էն մասերը, որոնք անընդհատ մաքրում ես


Հըը, որտև ապագայում կարող ա մորուքի ձևը փոխելու հարց առաջանա: Բայց մորուքի մասին թեման էս չի, եթե էլի քննարկելու բան կա՝ էնտեղ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես տեղյակ չեմ։ Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ աճում ա Բյուր։ Կույս ֆուլիկուլներն են ակտիվանում։  Լազերը անցա՞վ ա։ Երեխուն մաքս անցավ ա պետք։


Հա, անցավ ա: Այսինքն, լազեր անողից ա կախված: Եթե ինքը լավ ա տիրապետում, գիտի կոնկրետ ինչ ուժգնության լազեր տա ինչ մգության մազին ու մաշկին, որ մաքսիմալ էֆեկտիվ լինի ու մինիմալ ցավոտ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Հա, անցավ ա: Այսինքն, լազեր անողից ա կախված: Եթե ինքը լավ ա տիրապետում, գիտի կոնկրետ ինչ ուժգնության լազեր տա ինչ մգության մազին ու մաշկին, որ մաքսիմալ էֆեկտիվ լինի ու մինիմալ ցավոտ:


Հմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա երեխու համար լավ չի։ Հին մեթոդով ոսկ են արել։ Ես հիմա կին գիտեմ, ոչ մի հատիկ չկա մոտը։ Մաշկն էլ նուրբ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա երեխու համար լավ չի։ Հին մեթոդով ոսկ են արել։ Ես հիմա կին գիտեմ, ոչ մի հատիկ չկա մոտը։ Մաշկն էլ նուրբ ա։


Ինչու՞ պիտի լավ չլինի: Անվնաս մեթոդ ա, եթե ճիշտ ա կատարվում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինչու՞ պիտի լավ չլինի: Անվնաս մեթոդ ա, եթե ճիշտ ա կատարվում:


Հա, պատկերացրեցի։ Մնաց անողը փորձված լինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ փորձե՞լ եք օճառի փոխարեն շամպուն օգտագործել: Նենց ընտիր ա ստացվում, էլ դու սուս: Համ մաշկը չի վնասվում, համ էլ հետո շատ փափուկ ու հաճելի ա շոշափվում: Ասում են՝ որ կոնդիցիոներ քսեք, նույնիսկ ավելի լավ կլինի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շամպունը թանկ ա :դ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շամպունը թանկ ա :դ


Հա, կա տենց բան:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կոնդիցիոներն էլ ծանր ա, պատին կպած, ու վաբշե, ամեն տանը չի, որ կա։

----------

ivy (02.08.2015), Արամ (04.08.2015), Արէա (02.08.2015), Մանուլ (01.04.2016), Մուշու (03.08.2015), Նարե91 (03.08.2015), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կոնդիցիոներն ի՞նչ ա  :Jpit:  իմ իմացածի դիմաց air բառը կա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնդիցիոներն էլ ծանր ա, պատին կպած, ու վաբշե, ամեն տանը չի, որ կա։





> Կոնդիցիոներն ի՞նչ ա  իմ իմացածի դիմաց air բառը կա


Թու՛ ես ձեր  :Jpit:  Մազերի կոնդիցիոներ էլ կա: Որ քսում են լվանալուց հետո, փափկում են մազերը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ստեղ մեկը գրել էր լազերով են անում, բայց թանկ ա։ Ասեցի տենամ իսկ լազերը ինչքան ա։ Կարելի ա ասել սեանսների գնի համեմատ ջրի գին ա։

229$ http://www.amazon.com/Veet-InfiniSil...dp/B00JY9CSWG/

Մի երկու տարուց չինացիք քսան դոլարով կլոն կանեն կծախեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստեղ մեկը գրել էր լազերով են անում, բայց թանկ ա։ Ասեցի տենամ իսկ լազերը ինչքան ա։ Կարելի ա ասել սեանսների գնի համեմատ ջրի գին ա։
> 
> 229$ http://www.amazon.com/Veet-InfiniSil...dp/B00JY9CSWG/
> 
> Մի երկու տարուց չինացիք քսան դոլարով կլոն կանեն կծախեն։


Հը՞: Էս ապարատները տենց ծախու՞մ են: Սա մի սեանսի մենակ ոտքերի գին ա: Բայց տանն անելն ախր վտանգավոր ա, որտև մասնագետները սովորաբար ուժգնություն են ստուգում, մաշկի մգություն և այլն, տալիս են նենց դոզա, որ արդյունավետ լինի, բայց չվառի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հը՞: Էս ապարատները տենց ծախու՞մ են: Սա մի սեանսի մենակ ոտքերի գին ա: Բայց տանն անելն ախր վտանգավոր ա, որտև մասնագետները սովորաբար ուժգնություն են ստուգում, մաշկի մգություն և այլն, տալիս են նենց դոզա, որ արդյունավետ լինի, բայց չվառի:


Ինձ թվում ա, Հայաստանում տենց բաներին ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, որովհետև ամեն մեկը չեղած տեղից իրան մասնագետի տեղ ա դնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա, Հայաստանում տենց բաներին ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, որովհետև ամեն մեկը չեղած տեղից իրան մասնագետի տեղ ա դնում:


Բայց Հայաստանում լազեր անելն էլ ա անհամեմատ էժան:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հա, կա տենց բան: Պահ ա եղել, որ մի կրակոցը 50 դրամով են արել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հը՞: Էս ապարատները տենց ծախու՞մ են: Սա մի սեանսի մենակ ոտքերի գին ա: Բայց տանն անելն ախր վտանգավոր ա, որտև մասնագետները սովորաբար ուժգնություն են ստուգում, մաշկի մգություն և այլն, տալիս են նենց դոզա, որ արդյունավետ լինի, բայց չվառի:


քո ձեռն ա էլի, թույլից դիր տես ոնց ա լինում։ Չի լինի հա էլ կարաս ուժեղացնես։ Համ էլ ոնց Վերան ասեց տենց տեղերը շատ խելք պետք չի, ամեն տեղից հելածը մասնագետ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, կա տենց բան: Պահ ա եղել, որ մի կրակոցը 50 դրամով են արել:


Դա լրիվ ջրի գին ա  :Jpit:  Աչքիս Ներսի դրած սարքից առել են, դրել տունն ու բիզնես սկսել:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.08.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ստեղ մեկը գրել էր լազերով են անում, բայց թանկ ա։ Ասեցի տենամ իսկ լազերը ինչքան ա։ Կարելի ա ասել սեանսների գնի համեմատ ջրի գին ա։
> 
> 229$ http://www.amazon.com/Veet-InfiniSil...dp/B00JY9CSWG/
> 
> Մի երկու տարուց չինացիք քսան դոլարով կլոն կանեն կծախեն։


40$- ով արդեն ալիէքսպրեսսում կա, մի քիչ  չմո տարբերեկը: Իսկ սրա նմանները 100-150 դոլարի կարգի են:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հա, կա տենց բան: Պահ ա եղել, որ մի կրակոցը 50 դրամով են արել:


Կրակելը ո՞րն ա։  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կրակելը ո՞րն ա։


Էդ ամեն չրթացնելը կրակոց ա կոչվում: Ի դեպ, անգլերեն էլ ա տենց. shot

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կրակելը ո՞րն ա։


Կնոպկան սեղմելը: Հայ մասնագետները կրակել են ասում :դ

----------


## Rhayader

> Եկեք, մի քիչ «պրովակացնեմ» թեման:
> 
> Երբեմն մտածում եմ իմ ոտքերը թրաշելու մասին: Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, թե կողքից ով ինչ կմտածի, կծաղրի թե չի ծաղրի: Մտածում եմ, որ դա կօգնի ամառները ավելի քիչ շոգել ու քրտնել: Հարցը էս ա. ես բացարձակ պատրաստ չեմ դրանով պարբերաբար զբաղվել: Ո՞նց անեմ, որ մի անգամ անեմ ու պրծնեմ:


Մեղա, բոլորս էլ գոնե մի անգամ դրա մասին մտածել ենք, բայց դե անընդհատ դրանով զբաղվելը, հետո՝ քորը, գրգռված մաշկը: Եսիմ:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), Աթեիստ (03.08.2015)

----------

